# Thank you compressor pros



## olajoe808 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just a token of appreciation for those guys out there who build compressors professionally intended to be used professionally. 

You made my day. 

And to the team here, thanks for providing a forum to share this announcement.

Olajoe


----------

